# Feeding p shrimp



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Trying to save a few dollar should i cook the shrimp or is raw better?


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

raw is always better.
cooking is better source of goodness for your P's


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

no sorry ignore the cooking bit.
never cook - always have raw.
see what happens when you're watching tv and on the internet at the same time!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> no sorry ignore the cooking bit.
> never cook - always have raw.
> see what happens when you're watching tv and on the internet at the same time!


 LMAO!!!









You try to accustom Ps with their natural habitat.. why not foods also. And I dont think wild cows, buffalos, monkeys, hippys and dinosaurs jump into a huge broiler to cook themself before serving.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

chuck it in raw, its eaier and cheaper and better overall
If you toss in cooked ones make surer there are no additives...
have fun


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> lastyboy said:
> 
> 
> > no sorry ignore the cooking bit.
> ...


 heheeh..yeah feed raw and bloody if possible


----------

